# How about this CO2 product, is anyone using this king of CO2 system?



## dzhu2005 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*co2 diffuser*

I use the very same one, got it on line. I install it in line on the return hose
from an Eihem canister (perfect fit). No visible bubbles comming out. Best used
on a pressurized system.


----------



## dzhu2005 (Sep 29, 2011)

where I can buy pressurized CO2 in steel bottle


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

binhle said:


> I use the very same one, got it on line. I install it in line on the return hose
> from an Eihem canister (perfect fit). No visible bubbles comming out. Best used
> on a pressurized system.


I'm pretty sure this needs at least 30 lbs of working pressure... so it can only be used on a pressurized system.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

yes to use one of these you need pressurized co2 with a delivery pressure of atleast 30 psi..


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd like to give this one a try, I don't really like using any that spits out so much tiny bubbles as it makes the tank look dusty. Anyone knows if this thing is available locally, where and for how much...


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Locally, no. But i have been finding Orlando at GLA in Florida to be pretty top notch. Super dedicated and always on the hunt for great equipment.

http://greenleafaquariums.com/


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have one I haven't used yet. I think I paid $30 for it from Ebi-ken. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

ebay has them as well..but greenleaf is the spot...Orlando is a good guy.


----------

